# Promises



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I just added the lead vocal to this track done by some friends.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdavetcan%2Fpromises-dt-vocal1


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

EXCELLENT! 

Your voice is perfect for this song and the quality of the recording is very impressive.

Congratulations to you and all the others in your band!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Dave. 

I'm kinda disappointed in the loss of clarity going from the DAW through monitors, uploading to an MP3, and then uploading to Soundcloud. Seem to lose something every step of the way. If anyone has any tips on doing this more successfully I'd sure appreciate them.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have played those soundcloud games.

You can upload a wav file to soundcloud..

I upload the song and have a listen.... remix according to what is missing or overbearing in what I heard re-upload and relisten


I think that there is a reason that the mastering folks are are around


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

The song is good Dave , I like it , cbg1 method would be helpful !


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Good job! Any hint who 'some friends' might be?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

So I've attempted to clean this up based on some of the advice here. I applied a global EQ to the backing track, essentially to tame what i heard as a bit too bright hi-hat that was bugging me, as all I had to work with was the mp3 they sent me, as opposed to individual tracks. On the lead vocal I took away some of the fx and eliminated my double track. I then saved it as a wave file and uploaded it to Soundcloud that way. Result is a subtle difference but i think i prefer it. Thoughts?

I should probably re-record the vocal, this was just the second take and I could likely do better on the low stuff.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdavetcan%2Fpromises2


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

YaReMi said:


> Good job! Any hint who 'some friends' might be?


Dave D, I suspect bass and some guitars, Carl and his wife from Ottawa, and me on vocal.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

that seems to be moving in the right direction ...... one of the tricks i use on my vocal track is to apply a parametric eq with a fairly narrow notch at 1000 hz....
your vocal reminds me of murray mclaughlin
cheers
ets


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

cbg1 said:


> that seems to be moving in the right direction ...... one of the tricks i use on my vocal track is to apply a parametric eq with a fairly narrow notch at 1000 hz....
> your vocal reminds me of murray mclaughlin
> cheers
> ets


LOL, that brings back some memories. Not so much on the "Farmers Song" but maybe on "Down by the Henry Moore".

I had someone once tell me it was very "Gerry Rafferty" ish.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

It was mentioned earlier, but I'll second the thought.......if at all possible, upload .wav files, not MP3's to SoundCloud. You'll notice an immediate difference as the .wav files aren't nearly as compressed.


----------

